# Beez4life.com



## beez4life (Jan 26, 2012)

WE ARE LOCATED IN CLINTON WISCONSIN 53525

I JEFF GRELYAK WOULD LIKE TO SAY HI TO ALL THE BEEKEEPERS OUT THERE.

WE ARE HOLISTIC AND ORGANIC BEEKEEPERS , ALL OF OUR WOOD PRODUCTS HAVE ONE COAT OF (LINSEED OIL FROM THE FLAXSEED FLOWER)

ALL OF ARE PRODUCTS ARE MADE BY ME AND MY SONS (AMERICAN MADE)

WE USE 2X8 CEDAR, INSTEED OF CHEAP PINE THAT ROTS AWAY

WE ONLY FEED HONEY TO OUR BEES 

WE USE ALL OF OUR PRODUCTS IN OUR BEEYARD

YOU CAN SEE ALL PRODUCTS AT www.beez4life.com


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff! You might want to turn off caps lock on forums.


----------

